# Keeping slings in deli cups



## Ratmosphere (Sep 11, 2017)

Usually I use small vials but I just rehoused some slings into small deli cups and they look great. Are these good to use? It seems like they aren't really secure. Should I stick to vials? Let me know!


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 11, 2017)

I personally *hate* vials for sling-rearing but a lot of people utilize them without issue. Deli cups are also used very often and there is no need to worry-- they're secure enough as long as the plastic isn't cracked or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ediblepain (Sep 11, 2017)

lots of people use delicups without issue. I prefer delicups over vials because I'm worried I'll be more likely to knock the vials over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Sep 11, 2017)

They're fairly secure, yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Sep 11, 2017)

I use a vial for one of my Ts (a H. Maculata) out of 30 I'm not sure why maybe because I was being lazy that day it came in the mail lol.

This is the size vial that I have the H Mac sling inside of but I can barely do any maintenance inside of it and I don't want to "tweezer" the H Mac when it burrows trying to get old food remains/untouched food out of the vial. Also even though the H mac sling burrows I don't want it to bolt out and fall on the carpet:



When I get home I'm actually going to change it to one of these: 



Some people say this is too big for a sling but all of my slings even the aboreal ones burrow until they reach a certain size.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Devin B (Sep 11, 2017)

My A. Geniculata sling lives in a nacho cheese cup that i got from taco bell.  I think it works great. I can always tell where my sling is or it has eaten or not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 11, 2017)

Deli cups and vials both work fine. I've used both of them many times.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've only ever used deli cups.  They are sold at every grocery store around.  Deli cups stack as well.  My tinies look like eulersk's setup.  Think I'll have around 50 spiderlings at the moment.


----------



## Leila (Sep 12, 2017)

Jones0911 said:


> When I get home I'm actually going to change it to one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people say this is too big for a sling but all of my slings even the aboreal ones burrow until they reach a certain size.


Agreed.
My P. regalis sling (close to 2 inches) is in one of these.
It allows plenty of maintenance space; and the sling has a very nice n cozy nook of cork bark, foliage, and plenty of substrate in which to feel secure.
I like some extra work room in my speedy arboreals' enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Jones0911 (Sep 12, 2017)

Leila said:


> Agreed.
> My P. regalis sling (close to 2 inches) is in one of these.
> It allows plenty of maintenance space; and the sling has a very nice n cozy nook of cork bark, foliage, and plenty of substrate in which to feel secure.
> I like some extra work room in my speedy arboreals' enclosures.



Exactly I can't have a small vial with a T in it without knocking it over every now and then I'm sure they don't like that


----------



## Ant (Sep 12, 2017)

I use vials for my small slings and get on just fine with them. T's can find their prey easily and I'm able to provide water via a blunt syringe to the substrate when needed. I'll be moving up to deli cups once they outgrow the vials though at which point I'll be able to add a hide and water dish. I'd happily place them in deli cups now though, I just happen to have a lot of vials that needed using!


----------



## Paul1126 (Sep 12, 2017)

I definitely prefer to keep them in deli cups or similar sized plastic containers, I use the vials to rehouse.
It also gave me an option to use a micro cave hide, which my Boehmei is currently chilling upside down in. (Wish it would molt already)


----------



## WillyNilly418 (Sep 13, 2017)

Devin B said:


> My A. Geniculata sling lives in a nacho cheese cup that i got from taco bell.  I think it works great. I can always tell where my sling is or it has eaten or not.


How big is your AG?


----------



## Trenor (Sep 13, 2017)

I used some vials early on with no trouble. Once I got the delicups I found I like the room a lot better for all but the smallest slings. For those I use condiment cups 2/4 oz. Lately I've been housing all my new slings (bigger than 3/4 inches) in the taller 32oz deli cups so I can give them more substrate and webbing room. This has worked pretty well since I don't need to rehouse as often and they have a lot of options to build their home with. I have been really impressed at how a lot of these slings are building homes using all the allotted space from webbing to burrows often time using both. Space for me isn't an issue so smaller cups doesn't have as much benefit there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WillyNilly418 (Sep 13, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I used some vials early on with no trouble. Once I got the delicups I found I like the room a lot better for all but the smallest slings. For those I use condiment cups 2/4 oz. Lately I've been housing all my new slings (bigger than 3/4 inches) in the taller 32oz deli cups so I can give them more substrate and webbing room. This has worked pretty well since I don't need to rehouse as often and they have a lot of options to build their home with. I have been really impressed at how a lot of these slings are building homes using all the allotted space from webbing to burrows often time using both. Space for me isn't an issue so smaller cups doesn't have as much benefit there.


Holy crap I’m getting my first slings ever today or tomorrow and I got the exact stuff you just meantioned!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Devin B (Sep 13, 2017)

WillyNilly418 said:


> How big is your AG?


My A. Geniculata is about 3/4 of an inch maybe an inch.


----------



## WillyNilly418 (Sep 13, 2017)

Devin B said:


> My A. Geniculata is about 3/4 of an inch maybe an inch.


Hmm i might have to check that out.


----------



## Devin B (Sep 13, 2017)

WillyNilly418 said:


> Hmm i might have to check that out.


I was eatibg taco bell with my buddy and I told him I was gunna keep the naco cheese cup. He was really confused as to why that would be.  He thought i was crazy but hey it works great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Sep 15, 2017)

Mine kept escaping, but she's an arboreal (versicolor). A terrestrial or one that did a burrow might be easier.

I ended up using something way larger then is typical.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## awiec (Sep 15, 2017)

I love deli cups, great for most 2nd instar slings. Even some of the fast dwarf species do fine in them and you can put air holes where ever you want. As long as you properly close the lid, nothing is getting out of them. My aboreals and deep tunnlers get 32 oz delis while every thing else gets the 16oz until they need bigger cages. Even condiment cups with lids work great. Best part is delis are super cheap and you can order them online or get them from bulk item stores.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 15, 2017)

I always thought that vials would be too fiddly and prone to accidents to fool with. But, I've never had any s'lings really small enough for me to feel the need for anything tiny to keep them  in.  1/2 inch to 1.5 inch are the smallest I've raised. I might change my mind if i got a 1/4-inch sling, I dunno.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Sep 16, 2017)

The thing with cups or any enclosure is that you have to open it up sometime to feed. 

You might make an air hole big enough for a water dropper however.

That's when mine would run out.  It's dangerous to the sling. It depends on your sling's tendencies. Mine would always go up and out.

If it did a burrow and dove down (would have to be another species not versicolor) no problem.

They can't just get out when it's sitting there. Lots of people have had no problems. I had a bad experience.


----------



## Camman1983 (Sep 16, 2017)

I use these little boxes for my bubs. They stack, have air holes already drilled, a feeding hinge and only cost about $1 each

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Sep 16, 2017)

Camman1983 said:


> View attachment 252214
> View attachment 252213
> View attachment 252212
> 
> ...


Nice!!

What's the sizes and who sells them. Do you have an exact brand name and product serial number?

Do they work for both arborial and terrestrial TS?

What sizes?

My current enclosure is 4x7.  My Versicolor measures 1 inch leg span right on the nose after her most recent molt.

Also, this seller lists the cutoff for juveniles versus slings at 1" leg span, which is exactly where my Versicolor is at now.

https://www.jamiestarantulas.com


----------



## Camman1983 (Sep 17, 2017)

I just get them of eBay. Probably not ideal for aboreals they aren't really deep enough


----------



## clive 82 (Sep 17, 2017)

Camman1983 said:


> View attachment 252214
> View attachment 252213
> View attachment 252212
> 
> ...


Love the look of those enclosures.


----------



## Silver monkey (Sep 24, 2017)

I like these spice containers.  Easy to see what's going on, helps keep the humidity constant and they fit in a nice sturdy rack

Reactions: Like 1


----------

